

Ask HN: How much does it cost to visit San Francisco for three days? - shahedkhan30

Hey HN,<p>I've been planning a trip for three days to meet a couple founders, and meetup with some Angel investors in July.<p>I was curious, how are the hotel rates in San Francisco, near Silicon Valley area?<p>What other expenses are there, and at average how much do you think a three day trip for two will cost? (transportation, eating out, etc.)
======
pbreit
It will depend a bit on if you are visiting San Francisco or Silion Valley.
They are not really the same place and in fact are 20-50 miles from each
other. You could probably do SF on less than $350/day and SV on less than
$250/day. if you were extremely economical, reduce those by $50-100.

~~~
steventruong
To add to this reply, it's roughly 45 mins to an hour drive depending on
traffic to hit the northern tip of actual silicon valley if you're coming from
SF. Much longer during rush hour

------
atarian
I'd recommend looking into getting a room through airbnb (which also happens
to be a startup!).

